# NZ man gets fed to a chipper by accident.



## ducaticorse (Sep 28, 2011)

Man stuck in woodchipper phones partner - World news - Asia-Pacific - msnbc.com


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 29, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Man stuck in woodchipper phones partner - World news - Asia-Pacific - msnbc.com


 
Sounds like a fairly good outcome - thinking about what could have happined.

Hal


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 30, 2011)

Dear fartbook and twitts posted on my idiotphone, hi honey today arm in a wood chipper PITA OMG :-( post picture later BRB AFK arrrrrrgh:msp_sad:



Ha, he's still got a good sense of humour after,, 
While devastated about the loss of his right arm, the man is reportedly in good spirits and joked about needing to visit some second-hand shops. 


Man trapped in woodchipper calls wife to say he's dying


----------

